# Spanish "Candy"



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out on the boat yesterday and caught 4 Spanish about 4-5#'s a piece. Started thinking about how to clean/cook them and came up with a favorite way I like Red Salmon from Alaska. Similar size and omega3 content.... 

Brine with salt and brown sugar, just like my king recipe (smoked king to die for) added some garlic salt and put on the smoker for an hour at a little higher temp to make sure it was done.










My 17 y/o said it tasked like fish candy - not because it was sweet but because it was sooooo good, just like bacon is meat candy. Def a keeper.

Buon appetito Amici!








Stressless


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I just can't bring myself to eat any type of mackerel...


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with you Jeremy!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I just can't bring myself to eat any type of mackerel...


You're missin' out.........................


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Smoked king mackrel is one of my favorites. Yous are definitely missing out. O*D*W


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I just can't bring myself to eat any type of mackerel...


Or Amberjack, or Blackfin...the list goes on, some people aren't so picky and actually know how to cook up a good fish meal. You convinced yourself to be law enforcement didn't ya? :whistling: Thankfully you're still alive after that adventure, i'm sure these fish are safer than that idea.

Stressless that looks like some awesome prepared fish for smoking, yum!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> Or Amberjack, or Blackfin...the list goes on, some people aren't so picky and actually know how to cook up a good fish meal. You convinced yourself to be law enforcement didn't ya? :whistling: Thankfully you're still alive after that adventure, i'm sure these fish are safer than that idea.
> 
> Stressless that looks like some awesome prepared fish for smoking, yum!


Very well said wackdaddy. I'm gonna say my taste for fish has a lot to do with being a native. I've always eaten fish, have eaten mackerel, white trout, had amber jack many times, till I started. Catching and cleaning them. I don't have to eat them now. It's good to have options grouper, wahoo, yellowfin, or blackfin. I have eaten Spanish twice in my life and king mackerel three times, makeral are to oily for me to eat, and to me they are trash fish. Blackfin eat very well, but yellow fin eat black fin and I would rather eat a yellow fin so I end up cutting up the 5-6 blacks up in chunks then move to the yellow fin... Just never think to save one, but yes they eat really well...


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Before Stressless hooked me up I would not feed the stray cats king Mac but now.......ill take everyone (fresh) I can get!! If you have not tried his smoked king recipe you really are missing out. I just took all the fish I had in my freezer out and smoked it this past Sunday. I wrapped and froze after smoking it. Now all I have to do is take a small portion out and put it in the microwave for 30 seconds and DAMN!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I just can't bring myself to eat any type of mackerel...


but you will eat mullet? :whistling:

i could not give mullet away to anyone anywhere else in the world because its so nasty.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Fried King...tried it the first time this summer. Taste like fried Trout..dang good


----------

